# Welches Betriebssystem für mein Netbook?



## tittli (14. April 2011)

Hallo Leute

Lange nicht mehr hier gewesen...aber jetzt habe ich wieder mal eine Frage. Ich hoffe das Forum passt einigermassen (immerhin gehts um ein mobiles Netbook ;-)), sonst bitte verschieben ;-)
Ich hab mir einen Asus Eee PC 1015PEM geholt und gleichmal auf 2GB RAM aufgerüstet. Vorinstalliert ist da Win7 Starter und ein Haufen Asus-Zeug. 
Das ganze scheint stabil zu laufen bis jetzt, aber dieses Asus-Zeug würde ich doch so schnell wie möglich loswerden, und auch die versteckte Recovery-Partition mit 15GB wüsste ich doch irgendwie besser zu nutzen ;-)

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage, mit welchem Betriebssystem ich das ganze ersetzen sollte. 
Voraussetzung ist, dass das Gerät stabil und für Office / Internet schnell genug läuft sowie eine lange Akku-Laufzeit.

Was meint ihr? Auf XP zurücksteigen, da weniger aufgebläht? Auf Win7 upgraden, um den ganzen Funktionsumfang nutzen zu können? Oder doch lieber auf eine für Netbooks optimierte Linux-Distribution setzen? (wobei ich hier anmerken muss, dass ich von Linux nicht wirklich eine Ahnung habe...)

Soweit ich sehe, haben die 3 Varianten folgende Vor- und Nachteile:
XP: Stabil und schnell, dafür aber kaum Support von Microsoft (?)
Win7: Bekanntes System, da seit langem bei mir im Einsatz, dafür wohl zu aufgebläht für die eher bescheidene Netbook-Hardware.
Linux: Stabil, schnell, soweit ich sehe für die Akku-Laufzeit am besten, dafür hab ich keine Ahnung von Linux ;-)


Ich danke euch für eure Antworten!
gruss


----------



## big-bang90 (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

es wäre mal gut zu wissen, was für ein CPU in dem Netbook steckt.

LG


----------



## tittli (14. April 2011)

big-bang90 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> es wäre mal gut zu wissen, was für ein CPU in dem Netbook steckt.
> 
> LG


 
Ups, hab ich das tatsächlich vergessen?
Ist ein Intel Atom550 1.5GHZ drin.

gruss


----------



## big-bang90 (14. April 2011)

Ok. 
Ich würde Windows 7 installieren und überprüfen ob alles flüssig läuft, und wenn nicht dann würde ich die Alternativen mal ausprobieren.
 LG


----------



## ronaldh (14. April 2011)

Warum behältst Du die Windows-7-Starter Version nicht? Das ist ein für Netbooks optimiertes Windows-7, und wenn alles stabil läuft, würde ich das eigentlich nicht ändern. Auf XP würde ich nicht mehr zurück gehen. Wenn Du Dich mit Linux nicht auskennst, und auch sonst mit Windows 7 arbeitest, halte ich das auch nicht für empfehlenswert für Dich.


----------



## tittli (14. April 2011)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Warum behältst Du die Windows-7-Starter Version nicht? Das ist ein für Netbooks optimiertes Windows-7, und wenn alles stabil läuft, würde ich das eigentlich nicht ändern. Auf XP würde ich nicht mehr zurück gehen. Wenn Du Dich mit Linux nicht auskennst, und auch sonst mit Windows 7 arbeitest, halte ich das auch nicht für empfehlenswert für Dich.


 
Danke für deine Antwort!
Win7-Starter will ich loswerden, weil das eine Asus-Installation ist. Sprich: 15GB versteckte Partition, ein Haufen Dreck den ich nicht brauche usw. Gegen Win7-Starter an sich hätte ich noch nichts einzuwenden...;-)
Ist denn Linux so schwer zu verstehen? Ist es gänzlich unmöglich damit zu arbeiten, ohne gross Ahnung vom Aufbau des Betriebssystems zu haben? Hatten an der Schule früher mal irgend ein Linux, keine Ahnung mehr welches, aber als so kompliziert kam mir das damals nicht vor?!

gruss


----------



## rd4eva (15. April 2011)

> Das ist ein für Netbooks optimiertes Windows-7


Da ist nichts optimiert. Die Startet edition ist eine beschnittene Windows 7 Version die den Händler wenig bis garnix kostet und den genervten user zum upgraden und somit Geld ausgeben zwingt.



> Ist denn Linux so schwer zu verstehen?


Die haben doch Mittlerweile alle so viel von einander abgeschaut das man Problemlos von Windows zu Linux hüpfen kann.
Also ich würde mich zwischen folgenden Kandidaten entscheiden:
Windows 7 Home Premium
Ubuntu
Jolicloud
Linux Mint

Du kannst dir ja einfach mal z.B. Ubuntu drauf werfen und schauen obs dir gefällt. Wenn nicht installierst du halt ein anderes OS. Tut ja nich weh


----------



## zer0 (15. April 2011)

Als ich mein Asus EeePC damals vor  ca. 2 Jahren gekauft habe war ein abgespecktes Asus Linux drauf. Gleich danach habe ich Ubuntu drauf gehauen und es bis jetzt nie bereut  

Was ich allerdings diesesmal anders mache würde, wäre das ich statt dem normalen Ubuntu gleich ein Netbook optimiertes Ubuntu installieren würde. Diese auf den recht kleinen Bildschirm angepasst!

Probier's einfach mal!


----------



## tittli (15. April 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Hab mich mal nach Linux-Varianten umgeschaut, die für Netbooks optimiert sind, und bin auf "Easy Peasy" gestossen. Die soll ja sogar für EeePC's optimiert sein. Kennt das jemand?

Noch eine andere Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, an die Daten auf der versteckten Partition ranzukommen? Mir wurde gesagt, dass man bei einem Garantiefall Probleme bekommen könnte, wenn man das Betriebssystem geändert hat. Desshalb würde ich die Daten auf der versteckten Partition gerne für einen allfälligen Notfall auf eine externe Festplatte kopieren ;-)

gruss


----------



## big-bang90 (15. April 2011)

Du kannst es mal mit einer BartPE versuchen oder mit einer Live-CD.
Müsste eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## sheel (15. April 2011)

Hi

Backupprogramme wie Acronis können das auch.

Gruß


----------

